# 2013 Synapse Hi Mod Red



## Bj66062 (Sep 14, 2012)

*Help with a 2013 Synapse Hi Mod Red*

So that is the bike I am thinking about picking up. I currently own a 2005 Trek 2100 52cm. It is a hair too big for my 5'6" frame. I am thinking about going with the 51cm frame in the Synapse. I plan to jump on a 2012 model to get a feel for it but my primary questions are:



Geometry wise does anyone think the Synapse will be any less agressive then what I currently have?
I ride in my drops sometimes, in fact I ride upright more than I ride in the drops. I should be able to be just as agressive with my form with the Synapse than I am with my Trek right?
Would the Synapse be any less rigid than my Trek 2100?

Last question would be weight. My Trek weighs in at just under 18 pounds. Any guesses what a Synapse Hi Mod Red in a 51cm would come in at?

Your help is appreciated. Thanks,

B


----------



## b3n3r (Dec 28, 2011)

My wife has a 2012 Synapse Five (not the Hi Mod) which I've ridden around the block a few times (and I've never ridden a Trek road bike). So...take my observations with a huge grain of salt.

The Synapse is totally set up to ride long miles comfortably. In fact, I think the Liquigas team used them on the Paris-Roubaix race. The geometry is upright and the ride is smooth and muted. Not too much road feel gets through. The frame is hardly a noodle but it doesn't respond to pedeal inputs as directly as my CAAD10 for example. These aren't complaints; that's how Cannondale designs the Synapse. My wife's bike is not light but it does have Shimano 105. The frame looks pretty over-built, especially around the bottom bracket. It's a women's 51 cm and it has to weigh around 20 pounds, at least. Again, her bike is designed to be comfortable and plush and it's entry-level.

However, the Hi Mod is probably stiffer and might have more aggressive geometry...check their website for the specs. Also, Cannondale uses higher-spec carbon for the hi mod, I think, which will make the frame quite a bit lighter compared to the regular Synapse. I could see the Hi Mod Red being *A LOT* lighter than the regular-spec Synapse, especially the wheels.

Hope this helps. I'm afraid I compared apples to oranges. Read some professional reviews too.


----------



## Ruby13 (Aug 11, 2011)

The 2013 Hi Mod frame is stated to have a relaxed longer wheel based and higher head tube performance geometry. Not sure what they mean as they don't give the specs out on their site.
I cannot give you a comparison of your Trek and the Synapse other than the picture of your Trek and reviews appear that it is closer to the CAAD10 at least in looks and material than a Synapse. However based on your style of riding it appears you want the relaxed geometry especially if you are riding on the bars and not the drops.
For comparison I have a '11 Synapse 6 that came with SRAM Apex group which appears to have been dropped for '13 for Tiagra a lower group. I was looking for the more upright geometry due to back and neck surgeries that prevent me from really getting down low and wanted something I could pack the miles on in more comfort. The Synapse fits the bill. As for the weight stated above, I didn't weigh my 54cm Synapse when I got it but I have made a few changes and improvements. The wheels have been upgraded to Shimano C23 CL's with Conti 4000s tires, the group except for the shifters have been upgraded to SRAM force and the seat changed to a Fizik Antares. Including the pedals it came in at 16.7 on my LBS's scale. I believe I have upgraded my frame past a Synapse 3 at this point. All in all love the bike and happy the frame was solid and worthy of an upgrade. 
I would assume the Hi Mod frame would be an additional weight savings. Cannondale does not publish weights but someone must have one that could give you an idea or have the LBS put it up on their scale if it's important. I was just curious with mine.
inally IMO, for the amount of $$$'s your looking to spend I would look around and make sure this is what you are looking for even though I personally love Cannondale bikes. For these dollars you could have a custom frame built to your liking and put on exactly what you want. Just food for thought.


----------



## b3n3r (Dec 28, 2011)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_pvVBYlacTFI/TF3egwH2_9I/AAAAAAAAEPs/SqnOZP5W60Y/s1600/Pesi+ritagliato.jpg

56cm Synapse Hi Mod Red is 6.9 kg.


----------

